# White Chili



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is a good one, chili with white beans and white meat.









White Chili

Ingredients
1 tbsp - vegetable oil
1 - onion, chopped
3 cloves - garlic, crushed
1 (4 ounce) can - diced jalapeno peppers
1 (4 ounce) can - chopped green chile peppers
2 tsp - ground cumin
1 tsp - dried oregano
1/4 to 1/2 tsp - ground cayenne pepper
2 (14.5 ounce) cans - chicken broth
3 cups - chopped cooked chicken breast or any other white meat
6 cups - cooked white beans 
1 cup - shredded Monterey Jack cheese

Instructions
Heat the oil in a large saucepan over medium-low heat. 
Slowly cook the onion until clear. 
Mix in the garlic, jalapeno and green chile peppers, cumin, oregano and cayenne. 
Continue to cook the mixture for about 5 minutes, stirring continuously. 
Mix in the chicken broth, chicken and white beans. Simmer 15 minutes, stirring occasionally. 
Remove the mixture from the heat. Slowly stir in the cheese until melted. Serve warm.

Comments
This dish is spicy hot. May want to use only 1/2 of a can of diced jalapenos. 
Works great with any light-colored upland game meat like pheasant, rabbit, or quail. 
Add an extra can of chicken broth if cooked dried beans were used.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Mmmmm.
I've never stirred cheese into chili. I'll have to try it.
I do a slightly different version that doesn't have the cayenne or cheese and instead of one of the cans of broth I use diced tomatoes. Mine calls for a about twice as much onion, garlic, cumin and green chilies. A side of cornbread hits the spot.

My buddy, a short-round-African-American-Texan that gave me the recipe insisted it is properly called _*Blond*_ chili. :lol:


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I just checked to make sure I have all the makin's on hand. This weather has me needing some chilli. :EAT:


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Blond chili.............LOL!


----------

